# Honor 10 camera feature



## Shikha Pandey (Jun 16, 2018)

I am looking for a best camera phone so that I may be able to take the best photos and also show everyone how good photos I can takeSo honor 10 is giving a good feature for camera.Should I go for it?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2018)

Ok, I have no problem with Honor promoting their products here officially but this kind of shilling is a bit too much.

Borderline spam.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 16, 2018)

You can compare benchmark and see what suits you, there are other option also if you wanna try, but I would say Honor has everything you need in a good camera smartphone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2018)

Shikha Pandey said:


> I am looking for a best camera phone so that I may be able to take the best photos and also show everyone how good photos I can takeSo honor 10 is giving a good feature for camera.Should I go for it?


Fill the questionnaire. This sub-forum is not for purchase related queries.


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 17, 2018)

Shikha Pandey said:


> I am looking for a best camera phone so that I may be able to take the best photos and also show everyone how good photos I can takeSo honor 10 is giving a good feature for camera.Should I go for it?


I dont think we can buy it yet in India.
Honor view 10 is available.You can go for it if you want.


----------



## Kaushik Halder (Jun 17, 2018)

Honor 10 comes with a good price so it is a good value for money also as the camera is fabulous in this price


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2018)

Samsung S7/Edge & LG G6 are definitely the best camera phones at about 30k. S7 at 22k (during sales) is a steal if you need a great rear camera.

Honor's AI tech has a good future but currently, it's not that good. Even Huawei P20 Pro with 3 cameras & AI is inferior to S9 Plus & Pixel 2/XL in terms if rear camera.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2018)

Ashutosh Rajput said:


> I dont think we can buy it yet in India.
> Honor view 10 is available.You can go for it if you want.


Honor 10 is available in Flipkart for 33k. Truth be told it's priced too close to OP6 which is better. In Europe, Honor 10 is cheaper by about 100 euros making it a good choice for those who can't spend higher for OP6. Although Honor 10 is compact which makes it good for some people.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Samsung S7/Edge & LG G6 are definitely the best camera phones at about 30k. S7 at 22k (during sales) is a steal if you need a great rear camera.
> 
> Honor's AI tech has a good future but currently, it's not that good. Even Huawei P20 Pro with 3 cameras & AI is inferior to S9 Plus & Pixel 2/XL in terms if rear camera.


Exactly my point. They need to get better hardware first and then post processing methods from Pixel's team. Pixels do better with single lens what other phones can't do even with two lenses.


----------



## Minion (Jun 17, 2018)

honor 10 is a good phone. You may also go with one plus 6


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Honor 10 is available in Flipkart for 33k. Truth be told it's priced too close to OP6 which is better. In Europe, Honor 10 is cheaper by about 100 euros making it a good choice for those who can't spend higher for OP6. Although Honor 10 is compact which makes it good for some people.


Thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Exactly my point. They need to get better hardware first and then post processing methods from Pixel's team. Pixels do better with single lens what other phones can't do even with two lenses.



Seriously I hope companies try to get post-processing software from Google. It will do wonders for mid-range phones & flagship killers like Honor 10, OP6, etc. Both of them can stop putting the second rear cam which is of minimum use (no use in case of OP6).


----------



## Rahul Trehan (Jun 20, 2018)

Honor 10 is priced little bit more @ RS. 32999 as we compare it to the competition @ One Plus 6 which is available with  better specifications @Rs. 34,999. If we talk about RAM Honor 10 is equipped with 4GB ram and OP6 is equipped with 6GB ram. 
If we talk about cameras both the phones give tough competition to each other.
Build quality wise Honor 10 is much better than OP6.
Processor - Honor 10 is equipped with Kirin Processor and OP6 is equipped with Snapdragon. I feel Kirin scores the point as Snapdragon gets heat up...
If price of Honor 10 gets reduced to  Rs. 30k, then it is a best buy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2018)

Rahul Trehan said:


> Processor - Honor 10 is equipped with Kirin Processor and OP6 is equipped with Snapdragon. I feel Kirin scores the point as Snapdragon gets heat up...


Yeah right. 
Which exact SoCs are you talking about?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yeah right.
> Which exact SoCs are you talking about?


Still in S810 era


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 21, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Still in S810 era


I think he confused older mediatek porcessors with newer Snapdragon 845.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 21, 2018)

Rahul Trehan said:


> Honor 10 is priced little bit more @ RS. 32999 as we compare it to the competition @ One Plus 6 which is available with  better specifications @Rs. 34,999. If we talk about RAM Honor 10 is equipped with 4GB ram and OP6 is equipped with 6GB ram.
> If we talk about cameras both the phones give tough competition to each other.
> Build quality wise Honor 10 is much better than OP6.
> Processor - Honor 10 is equipped with Kirin Processor and OP6 is equipped with Snapdragon. I feel Kirin scores the point as Snapdragon gets heat up...
> If price of Honor 10 gets reduced to  Rs. 30k, then it is a best buy.



This is not a samsung or older lg phones where they launch at too high price and then come down in 15-20 days.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jun 21, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*static.digit.in/default/012c36bca8af98b00d1c67c320561ae248974c56.jpeg​
The rear camera on the Honor 10 may be one of the highlights of the smartphone thanks to its AI-based features, but the front camera on the smartphone isn’t too shabby.

At the front is a single 24MP camera, which is more than what you would find on the back of most smartphones.

Like the rear camera, the front camera also supports Portrait Mode. This lets you take Bokeh selfies. Another feature is Studio Lighting Effects, which allow the user to take photos which mimic those taken with with studio lighting.

Honor also says that the front camera uses a 4-in-1 light fusion technology to produce quality selfies even in low light conditions.

The front facing camera also allows for face unlock. For face unlock, the company says that Honor 10 detects over 100 facial points to make sure that only unlocks for the authorized user.

So, do you like taking selfies? Do you think there can be a new feature added to make talking selfies more fun? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹30K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2018)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> i think you should go for it.


Just why?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 21, 2018)

For me front camera is as much of a priority as a video convertor for phones. I'm ok with any resoltion as long as it takes good pics. Nobody is going to make advertisement banner from it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you like taking selfies? Do you think there can be a new feature added to make talking selfies more fun? Let your thoughts be known below.



Some occasional selfies are okay but if you want to promote that the front camera is great, try to match Pixel's quality by at least 95%. If you can't do it on a software level in stock camera/rom, you would need to make gcam work on your phones anyhow.


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 21, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Ok, I have no problem with Honor promoting their products here officially but this kind of shilling is a bit too much.
> 
> Borderline spam.


Not shills, these are just people coming from Facebook promotions of the Honor contest. This forum isn't actually locked down for anyone to start threads. 

I wonder if I should lock it down to only Digit-Band being able to start threads? Problem is I also want to encourage more participation.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Not shills, these are just people coming from Facebook promotions of the Honor contest. This forum isn't actually locked down for anyone to start threads.
> 
> I wonder if I should lock it down to only Digit-Band being able to start threads? Problem is I also want to encourage more participation.


Well, I did not know that you were running a campaign on Facebook as well. But at first glance, OPs post looks like any generic spam mail that we see regularly on the forums. This along with the Honor promo going on gave me the impression that OP might be a shill. You could hardly blame me for that.

That being said, I apologize for my behaviour but my intentions were good. We don't tolerate spam after all, right?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2018)

^nope


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> I wonder if I should lock it down to only @Digit-Brand  and @Honor being able to start threads? Problem is I also want to encourage more participation.


IMHO, you should do this as this sub-forum is a sponsored section and OPs should be from the brand reps. Other posts can be moved to Mobiles and Tablets , Buying Advice or Mobile Apps as needed.

If anybody wants to actively participate in the forum (not just for the prizes), I think they should explorer other sub-forums as well.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Some occasional selfies are okay but if you want to promote that the front camera is great, try to match Pixel's quality by at least 95%. If you can't do it on a software level in stock camera/rom, you would need to make gcam work on your phones anyhow.


Yes! but don't you think there is a huge difference of approx 27k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes! but don't you think there is a huge difference of approx 27k.


Yet gcam works on RN3, Mi A1, OP3 all of which are running AOSP based custom roms and produce good portait mode pics (much better than stock camera app). I wasn't even sure RN3 or Mi A1 would be able to do that.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 21, 2018)

*So, do you like taking selfies?* 
To be honest, I don't, I rarely take selfies.
*Do you think there can be a new feature added to make talking selfies more fun?*
You can introduce Animoji feature embedded in the main camera, ML(CNN) will work fine on the NPU.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 22, 2018)

Maybe we can get gcam over OTA in honor as well


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Maybe we can get gcam over OTA in honor as well


But then how would Honor promote the "beautify" mode or other camera filters gimmick and it also requires camera2api to be enabled. Most customers prefer 1000s of useless filters in stock camera app instead of one app that has better image quality and manual mode.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> But then how would Honor promote the "beautify" mode or other camera filters gimmick and it also requires camera2api to be enabled. Most customers prefer 1000s of useless filters in stock camera app instead of one app that has better image quality and manual mode.


It's up to the user do they need fancy stuff or quality. They won't be deleting the stock app for sure.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

If this camera can make me look like Tom Cruise then I am getting this notched up phone ha ha


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> If this camera can make me look like Tom Cruise then I am getting this notched up phone ha ha


For that to work, phone should become a plastic surgery doctor.


----------



## prashanth41514 (Jul 2, 2018)

honor 10 uses up its battery too quickly when it is on mobile data where as it gives better results when connected to wifi. honor 10 loses its battery when in standby if it on mobile data.I hope they fix it with furthur updates.It gives a screen on time of 4.5 hrs if we use completely on mobile data.One plus 6 is giving better results compared to this.Not having a SUPERCHARGER in INDIA and also not being able to give better SOT than One plus 6 is very dissapointing


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2018)

SOT of 4.5 hrs on mobile data is good IMO. Most flagship devices give similar or a bit less battery life. My S8 reaches 3 hrs SOT on mobile data & easily lasts for a day, 20hrs or so, for comparison. Only budget phones like RN5 with 4000mAh battery will outperform it with 5+ hrs of SOT on mobile data.

I doubt OP6 gives a much better SOT on mobile data, it should be similar at best. If your phone is lasting for a day, like 12-14hours with 4 hrs of SOT, it is good.

Not having a fast charger is a genuine disadvantage for sure.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

My OP3 is giving me 6-7 Hours of SoT on mixed usage all thanks to custom rom, greenify, sd maid pro and kernel adiutor.
Not sure if EMUI is the only root cause of battery drain here.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My OP3 is giving me 6-7 Hours of SoT on mixed usage all thanks to custom rom, greenify, sd maid pro and kernel adiutor.
> Not sure if EMUI is the only root cause of battery drain here.


EMUI has good optimizations in my experience. The old Honor 4X used to give 2 days of usage with 3 hours of SOT on wifi/3G.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 4, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/uyALbfVgnIZp8-cvDhfWT6NvWEOSH_ywc7na9Yxr48Vt9VLobSOx_hpvtlt0WwAljk_IswaBcvRnh912_6RyO7XVR3pBXgPYgVQGAWcQ4pH9mfSXD269Sm5px1qmtw9d3K-EvqHO​
There’s a lot more to the Honor 10 and its EMUI 8.1 OS than meets the eye. The phone come with a number of handy little features that make your experience more unique.

If you’ve just got the Honor 10, you’ll be pretty pleased to know that it’s quite easy to transfer data from your old phone to your new device. Head over to Settings > System > Data Transfer, there are three options for transferring data quickly.

You can also change the home layout as you like: 4*6, 5*5, 5*6. More app icons in a row, then the icons will be smaller. If you want, you can turn off the option of auto-align and app suggestions.

EMUI 8.1 on the Honor 10 places all apps directly on the Home screen. If you would rather have an app drawer, go to Settings > Home screen style > Drawer.

The Notch is a pretty prominent feature of the Honor 10’s design. If you don’t find the notch appealing, you can hide it Settings > Display > Notch, and choose “Hide notch”.

The Honor 10 comes with a Full HD+ display. However, if you want to save your battery, you have the option of switching to a HD+ display.

So which one of these features is your favourite? Would you like to see something new added? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Notch is a pretty prominent feature of the Honor 10’s design. If you don’t find the notch appealing, you can hide it Settings > Display > Notch, and choose “Hide notch”.


That's in the face of notch haters. Really an essential option.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So which one of these features is your favorite? Would you like to see something new added? Sound off below.


I would like to have some more battery capacity (4000 mAh) while spending 33K on smartphone having this much camera quality, good processor and awesome GPU ( as I would like gaming few hours continuously) there is some need of good battery capacity (as fast charger is not available)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> That's in the face of notch haters. Really an essential option.


Notch is doing nothing except ruining the screen and removing some pixels. Apple made a stupid design and everybody is just copying it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> I would like to have some more battery capacity (4000 mAh) while spending 33K on smartphone having this much camera quality, good processor and awesome GPU ( as I would like gaming few hours continuously) there is some need of good battery capacity (as fast charger is not available)


Get the Blackshark, Asus ROG phone (probably the best "gaming" phone now) or a nintendo switch then.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the Blackshark, Asus ROG phone (probably the best "gaming" phone now) or a Nintendo switch then.


You think I don't even know about this phones? Just my opinion was a smartphone having good features shouldn't end up having low battery life ( Because I definitely don't like it and I think nobody won't). And FYI ROG is not even released in India yet.we are talking about the phones then why the heck are including Nintendo switch then?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> You think I don't even know about this phones? Just my opinion was a smartphone having good features shouldn't end up having low battery life ( Because I definitely don't like it and I think nobody won't). And FYI ROG is not even released in India yet.we are talking about the phones then why the heck are including Nintendo switch then?


Because gaming aspect is being discussed here on a portable form factor.
Even I want phones to have huge 10k mAh batteries instead of them being wafer thin.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 5, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor 10 comes with a Full HD+ display. However, if you want to save your battery, you have the option of switching to a HD+ display.


If we want to save battery, we would buy phone with higher battery...
What would be point of paying 33000 if phone would have to run on HD+ display?


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 5, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/FinjhELHX4nqXIEnG0mZ3fPW9zces3uJAkC__-MnYR3ZE_qb05-5WeUuIcuXZHwD1V8YhfVQjKqs1CpePDfgR6Zbjtp2MB5cLtK7rYjmVjdE9puMmEdWYgrFkdf5p_FFCW1NTXV_-gko58ZnnA​
The Honor 10’s striking design is definitely one of the most notable things about the smartphone. The Phantom Blue variant of the smartphone seems to change colour based on the angle you’re seeing the phone from.

Honor’s experimentation with glass designs kicked off with the Honor 8. The company says that its Sapphire Blue colour variant was inspired by the Northern Lights.

The Honor 10’s Aurora Glass rear panel is very different from other smartphones that sport a glass and metal build. For their unique finish, Honor says that they employ nano-scale, wavy surface textures that gleam with an array of colors that look different from every angle.

In India, The Honor 10 is available in only one colour shifting variant, Phantom Green.

So what do you think about the Honor 10’s design? Do you prefer subtle designs, or head turners? Let the world know your thoughts below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 5, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you think about the Honor 10’s design?


There is no doubt, Honor 10 has such an elegant design and especially the aurora glass rear. And also an important point to be noted is that Honor 10 has a weight of 153g when compared with OP6 and zenfone 5Z it's considerably low and has such good features. I love the phantom blue variant, but I love the midnight black the most ( Black is not just a color)


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 5, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> In India, The Honor 10 is available in only one color shifting variant, Phantom Green.


Guys, it's available both in Midnight black and Phantom blue in Flipkart, but there is no phantom green variant 
Honor 10 - Buy Honor 10 Online at Low Prices In India | Flipkart.com


----------



## yash raj (Jul 6, 2018)

it is a beatiful camera with not just specs but performance


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 6, 2018)

I would like a metal phone instead if there is no wireless charging.


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

Honor 10 design is good I love it. Its light weight and handy.


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

Haha.. Selfie.Personally I don't like taking selfie why should any one wants to capture his own photos is beyond me  I use front camera for video calling.
Selfie is a girly thing  but most phone now a day comes with beautification mode which makes my face unnatural I want every company to remove this feature I want my face to look natural


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 6, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you think about the Honor 10’s design? Do you prefer subtle designs, or head turners? Let the world know your thoughts below.


Constructed from 15 different layers of glass with a nano-scale optical coating, the resulting visual effect of the back glass panel is truly amazing. But to be noted the back is super slippery as per the reviews I have seen and fingerprint magnet too!
But the overall design is amazing it looks compact and handy to use and is perfect for one hand design. I think having fingerprint sensor at the back would have been much more appropriate as it would have created much room for more screen reducing the chin. 
I prefer merger of subtle and head turner design, as it then will include the innovation and perfection of future and past respectively.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 6, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> That's in the face of notch haters. Really an essential option.


Yes! I believe Notch is the beginning of the truly bezel-less smartphones.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the Blackshark, Asus ROG phone (probably the best "gaming" phone now) or a nintendo switch then.


Asus Rog is the game changer. Ultimate smartphone till date.


----------



## Akshat Goyal (Jul 6, 2018)

Yeah I like taking selfies.But there is an added feature of wide angle shot in front camera which is good for taking group selfies.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes! I believe Notch is the beginning of the truly bezel-less smartphones.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 6, 2018)

No notch please.
Love the color changing back panel.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 6, 2018)

_The Notch is a pretty prominent feature of the Honor 10’s design. If you don’t find the notch appealing, you can hide it Settings > Display > Notch, and choose “Hide notch”._
But the notched part of the screen will become useless. No need of the notch trust the digitians.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 6, 2018)

billubakra said:


> No notch please.


Yea, it makes the screen look like broken on top.


----------



## raghuveer das (Jul 6, 2018)

this design can be said a copy of iphone look. i would say to may a unique look.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


>


See, one day notch will not be there for sure and to expect true bezel-less smartphone they are testing features to hide the sensors and front camera as well so, the notch is the beginning and you can say the testing face of true bezel less smartphone!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> See, one day notch will not be there for sure and to expect true bezel-less smartphone they are testing features to hide the sensors and front camera as well so, the notch is the beginning and you can say the testing face of true bezel less smartphone!


It still wasn't needed. Nobody wanted new phones to have crap apple design. Look at what S9/S9 + did without it.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It still wasn't needed. Nobody wanted new phones to have crap apple design. Look at what S9/S9 + did without it.


S9/S0+ keep their traditional design, they are the leader in the screen segment even Apple takes the screen from Samsung, why everyone fails in Notch segment is because they are not able to match the Apple quality of using the screen properly what Apple does is that they bend the screen downside for better pixel so that it won't get fragmented, but the companies trying to get that features at low cost in which we get fragmented pixel notch. You know Apple is the leader in innovation and design that's why everyone copies it.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 7, 2018)

Love the color ,and less wait than one plus 6 which cost 35000.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 7, 2018)

month old. mobile is good but the main problem is battery. Battery is draining too fast and charging also take more than 2 and half hours.charge drains quickly as well.the company explained that the time taken by the phone to attain full charge is about 1 hour 50 minutes.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

Honor 10 has such an elegant design and less weight then redmi note3 and has aurora glass rear.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

Honor 10 has 13 megapixels front and is much better then redmi note3 with 5 megapixels


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> month old. mobile is good but the main problem is battery. Battery is draining too fast and charging also take more than 2 and half hours.charge drains quickly as well.the company explained that the time taken by the phone to attain full charge is about 1 hour 50 minutes. I have added the screen shot of my phone below.it has 57 percentage charge and it shows like it will take about 1 hour 34 minutes more to get fully charged .


There are no screenshots. Upload in imgur & use its link, maybe.

Charging takes long due to lack of fast charger in box & that advertised charging time would be with phone switched off rather than being on & connected to data/wifi. At least turn off wifi/data & don't use the phone while charging.


----------



## Shivam02Agarwal (Jul 7, 2018)

I feel that the newly launched Asus Zenfone 5z has better AI features for it's camera special the Dual Rear lenses . Though Honor 10 has 24MP +16MP setup and Asus zenfone 5z has 12MP+8MP which is well complimented by the SOC SD845 chipset. But I must say that the 24MP Front sensor is much better than the 8MP Front sensor of the Asus Device .


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2018)

Shivam02Agarwal said:


> I feel that the newly launched Asus Zenfone 5z has better AI features for it's camera special the Dual Rear lenses . Though Honor 10 has 24MP +16MP setup and Asus zenfone 5z has 12MP+8MP which is well complimented by the SOC SD845 chipset. But I must say that the 24MP Front sensor is much better than the 8MP Front sensor of the Asus Device .


Do you know, the 8MP front cam of S8 is better than 16MP front cam of Oneplus 6. So MP count doesn't matter. 

5Z seems to have a good especially due to the dual pixel AF (which was introduced in Samsung S7), but only detailed comparisons will tell which is better. Lack of OIS will hit it in low light but Asus got the pricing right.

Honor 10 needs to be cheaper considering 100 euro difference between Honor 10 & OP6 in EU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> You know Apple is the leader in innovation and design that's why everyone copies it.


They haven't "innovated" anything in a long time. All they do now is take existing tech and cripple it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Honor 10 has such an elegant design and less weight then redmi note3 and has aurora glass rear.


Notch is anything but elegant.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Honor 10 has 13 megapixels front and is much better then redmi note3 with 5 megapixels


Trying using modded gcam on your phone maybe?


----------



## Shivam02Agarwal (Jul 7, 2018)

Honor10 actually has an awesome design along with some great colours .
I like subtle designs which actually i feel soothes the eyes. Compact design and very handy and durable.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Shivam02Agarwal said:


> I feel that the newly launched Asus Zenfone 5z has better AI features for it's camera special the Dual Rear lenses . Though Honor 10 has 24MP +16MP setup and Asus zenfone 5z has 12MP+8MP which is well complimented by the SOC SD845 chipset. But I must say that the 24MP Front sensor is much better than the 8MP Front sensor of the Asus Device .


"AI features" won't matter if the post processing algo is weak or the sensor used is sub-par. Look at what Pixel 2/XL do with single lens.


----------



## Shivam02Agarwal (Jul 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Do you know, the 8MP front cam of S8 is better than 16MP front cam of Oneplus 6. So MP count doesn't matter.
> 
> 5Z seems to have a good especially due to the dual pixel AF (which was introduced in Samsung S7), but only detailed comparisons will tell which is better. Lack of OIS will hit it in low light but Asus got the pricing right.
> 
> Honor 10 needs to be cheaper considering 100 euro difference between Honor 10 & OP6 in EU.


 Firstly there is OIS as well as EIS in Asus zenfone 5z. Regarding the pixel count I agree to what you say and that's why I said that I liked the camera performance of Asus Zenfone 5Z . That's the reason why some Iphone devices with 2-4MP click better images than some devices with 16 MP also . 

The secondary lens in that case is wide angle lens which actually enhaces the performance.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They haven't "innovated" anything in a long time. All they do now is take existing tech and cripple it.


Still, they have the patent!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Still, they have the patent!


I thought they would but they haven't patented that crap notch. If they did it, we won't be seeing ton of stupid iphone x wannabie phones.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I thought they would but they haven't patented that crap notch. If they did it, we won't be seeing ton of stupid iphone x wannable phones.


See, unfurnished style of upgradation to true bezel-less smartphone!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2018)

Shivam02Agarwal said:


> Firstly there is OIS as well as EIS in Asus zenfone 5z. Regarding the pixel count I agree to what you say and that's why I said that I liked the camera performance of Asus Zenfone 5Z . That's the reason why some Iphone devices with 2-4MP click better images than some devices with 16 MP also .
> 
> The secondary lens in that case is wide angle lens which actually enhaces the performance.


Am I missing something or is GSMArena wrong for not stating OIS?
Asus Zenfone 5z ZS620KL - Full phone specifications

Gyro EIS is not OIS btw.


----------



## Akshat Goyal (Jul 9, 2018)

My favourite feature is the 'Hide notch' as I personally don't like the notch that much and this feature comes handy.
I would like to see 'Gesture controls' being added as a new feature.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 10, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*​
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/BN3HhTCLdl_M7gyWbuNPgRppEQyFFuElA_sDX03Jz6tA65dJ2bg6JY7XjDuMXUkMjdJStTcZ3hkT86vPxmeD7PCYvikaBYHvQHvyllzofkNeQXgT6ukUjdrrRj5dxZIZxWt0navz​
Whether you like it or not, selfies are here to stay. That is why Honor as well as many other manufacturers offering so many features that are specifically targeted towards selfies.

The Honor 10 is no different. Not only does it features a 24MP front camera and, but it also comes with a interesting little feature called 3D Portrait Lighting.

With 3D portrait, Honor aims to offer profession studio-like lighting effects, without the need to hire a professional photographer.

The company says that the 3D Portrait Lighting feature leverages an AI algorithm to achieve the desired results. Honor notes that it uses AI to establish a 3D facial model and then fill light in each shot.

The camera is capable of simulating five lighting effects: soft lighting, butterfly lighting, split lighting, stage lighting, and classic lighting.

Honor has sent over a couple of images which showcase the effect each lighting has when taking images. Let’s take a look at them.

*Soft lighting:* Honor says that soft lighting helps refine your skin tone and present sharper colors.
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/L-8S30tIrAFxBB5X5WWnpkpldVJwX3oZmWwcDimM6HiEoju5UQfR1WxBcqfT4YBi5eoDNXnH4dFWtYgCERgDUdjjEkD5TFb1GC28CnQeSCUSD9nBzTS_7aEafaDXwZPIosyxcntO​*Butterfly lighting: *This slants down light on your face at a 45° angle to form a butterfly-shaped shadow under your nose, producing more pronounced facial features and greater overall depth.
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/sXeDMYLbw6WxKn2AnHVV2tdJPrGF_zG-25XmAOyYs50Y7XkRSPYemb_fba74fd_pyS69Gb8siWlbeAnxG6SYk86goA6P7DFK5yEK_2wTmS1lSEYZ-jwL9tLGR26meRnMCd2fpx0k​*Split lighting:* In this mode, you face is lit from either the right or the left. This creates a sharp contrast between light and shade, while also restoring finer details and textures.
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/jKZAJ-qaVFkCWJWsfiok4wTxyyZTXeBOBoapxtzSPdjNhsnrUsqKusJRGZQfE8m_T_csbZK27bRbgUxH0zEyW2oPvY_FWFAlwlkBsQ4D5Qhdn_Bd5_lfIMsdDCOsWpK4aI7Apk7a​
*Stage lighting: *This focuses light on your face and renders the background black to make you stand out.
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/kOZ5N8PcFA1oSuWMLKLqCZSk2-jtEtqm3qCnMGIUPrDFxEFsMmjsSQ3ONrPJCzBEAbJA-dg7EBjGfem_yCroKp_qL2E_TPx9CP-qODQ5lkF-ME5kFtNUylLRtX_uuuACXD86jv2c​*Classic lighting:* The light reproduces details in black and white. Honor says that this helps to deliver a pure, abstract, and a more emotional shot.
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/mZ2ahSUq79WyOjgVBzOm0GPbYJ_VLACFLB5J11DBJGuO19vvA9JS5U-i4sPY-qN2tlspQyE3l6bIPAU9M13o000SPbwTflYflM7F3mYAIMQAP39ewYWKvto7WHpdDzuhEDMwxsgl​Of course, the Honor 10 also gives you the option to change the intensity of light when you use 3D Portrait Lighting. This can be done by tapping the 3D icon at the upper right corner and adjusting the fill-light angle and light intensity after taking a photo.
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/PtHmGhQYm380n1C4OEbAN3YhCpab-JRd-cTlf3HnMchgkGuEgab3OrDR0N6OPvznylvqSnjyqvQrs-5qI9jnVzfwjz-n8oQZrXupz8ezocoABGwEti143W6L83F0P-VeKl0Ou6YZ​
So what do you guys think of the 3D Portrait Lighting feature of the Honor 10. Do you think any more studio lighting effects should be added? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Rehmaan Malik (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice Unique Feature


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2018)

Stage,Butterfly and split looks unnatural


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 11, 2018)

Honor 10 has a glass body design with an aluminium frame that looks very premium. The back of the phone gives different colour tint when seen from different angles and has a 2.5 glass protection. Honor claims that it has stacked more than 15 layers of glass over each other to achieve it.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello, new to this hub.i love the aurora glass design its really unique and you guys are the first and you made it really good at first.I would like the phone in metal body and the phone lacks of scratch resistant glass.Having something like this ensures the security of this elegant design to the customer at the time of purchase.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 12, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/unTty9TIdBUn_jS9PwgW-0meLTHlmkERQtj3xKUcPFohAzfb_RzA59LPTClOEZxrKYvKwbniLDORWU44KybvEEXozt3aZtRyEd-e8G2-GaSluYP3FG0rg-EdscngME_QIaWZ4hxU​
Honor’s current flagship smartphone, the Honor 10, was launched globally a few months back. Now Honor has shared a press release in which they detail the sales of the device in other countries.

Honor says that in Malaysia, the Honor 10 managed to break the record for the best selling flagship phone on a major online retailer (Shopee).

Over in France, Honor says that the phone was the second best selling flagship phone online. It also ranked sixth in retail sales overall in the EUR 300 to 400 price range in May.

In Russia, The Honor 10 was said to be the best selling smartphone in the RUB 25,000 to 30,000 price range. It was further noted that the phone was ranked in the top 5 smartphones in the GfK Hitlist.

In Germany, the company claims that the Honor 10 is outpacing the sales of the Honor 9 by over 100%.

So what do you guys think about these sales figures? Are there any China specific Honor devices that you would like to see globally launched? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Minion (Jul 12, 2018)

Honor will sell much more phone if they ditch EMUI and make phone root friendly


----------



## billubakra (Jul 12, 2018)

Can it make my face like that of Tom Cruise?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 12, 2018)

Take away the notch, make emui like Samsung Experience and see the numbers rise.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2018)

Don't restrict the user to EMUI. Let them root, unlock bootloader, flash any custom rom they want and still give warranty support. Stop copying apple as well.
Make one variant of your phones and release them globally irrespective of the market. India didn't get the SuperCharger.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 13, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you guys think about these sales figures?


Good! If you wanna increase that bring Stock Android or near stock to your smartphone.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 13, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> o what do you guys think of the 3D Portrait Lighting feature of the Honor 10. Do you think any more studio lighting effects should be added? Let your thoughts be known below.


It's good but to be honest not precise as Apple does, improve the models!


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2018)

Just tried this in the p20 lite in my colleague's phone. It works wonder when there is no light at all. Women would love this beauty mode lol. Will save makeup costs ha ha.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 13, 2018)

This portrait lighting looks really unnatural and it needs some changes.This type of smoothness may be loved by females but males wont be interested in it and it doesn't suits them.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

Wrongly posted. Mods please delete.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

One more thing, where are the Indian numbers?


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thats what really a flagship does.But always provide good customer support for independent phone users.And with release of zenfone 5Z its gonna be a really big competitor for Honor 10.Dont just focus on camera improvements also work in phone's performance.With this it could challenge Oneplus6.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

Akshat Goyal said:


> My favourite feature is the 'Hide notch' as I personally don't like the notch that much and this feature comes handy.
> I would like to see 'Gesture controls' being added as a new feature.


You already can add gesture controls. Check XDA.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> This portrait lighting looks really unnatural and it needs some changes.This type of smoothness may be loved by females but males wont be interested in it and it doesn't suits them.


You'd be surprised to know the percentage of people who like pics which are softer, worse in actual quality but visually pleasing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> Dont just focus on camera improvements also work in phone's performance.With this it could challenge Oneplus6.


Nope, never gonna happen. They need better hardware for that.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, never gonna happen. They need better hardware for that.


Actually it "might" happen since BUGplus is ignoring customers and going forward on the $$ road.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Actually it "might" happen since BUGplus is ignoring customers and going forward on the $$ road.


A friend of mine still went with 64GB of OP6 instead of Honor 10 because he wanted a clean UI, fast charging and top of the line SoC.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> A friend of mine still went with 64GB of OP6 instead of Honor 10 because he wanted a clean UI, fast charging and top of the line SoC.


They need to look after their pricing. Their phones are actually good well except that notch and skin.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Honor 10 has a glass body design with an aluminium frame that looks very premium. The back of the phone gives different colour tint when seen from different angles and has a 2.5 glass protection. Honor claims that it has stacked more than 15 layers of glass over each other to achieve it.


15 layers wow. That would taken them too much time. Getting a metal back would be easier.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You already can add gesture controls. Check XDA.


Does that would work on any phone?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 14, 2018)

W


Divya sharma said:


> Honor 10 has such an elegant design and less weight then redmi note3 and has aurora glass rear.


 Yes, but why you are comparing a 10k smartphone?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 14, 2018)

raghuveer das said:


> this design can be said a copy of iphone look. i would say to may a unique look.


Nope!


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 14, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> 15 layers wow. That would taken them too much time. Getting a metal back would be easier.


Yeah. But these guys trying to do something unique and I too prefer midnight black instead of that aurora style


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Can it make my face like that of Tom Cruise?


And I want to look like Thor or Captain America.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Where are numbers in India sales?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Does that would work on any phone?


Check this post:
Navigation Gestures update brings OnePlus 6-style gestures to any Android device


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Yeah.But this guys trying to do something unique


Unique doesn't mean better.
If they indeed use 15 layers, they wasted way too much money for aesthetics.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah, Why don't you copy the face unlock for the security of applications? it could help apps unlock faster on a casual day use instead of drawing patterns or entering a passcode. Stop copying notch.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 14, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Nope, never gonna happen. They need better hardware for that.


What are you trying to say by copying exactly others post?


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 15, 2018)

The Honor 10 is easily the better-looking handset with its curved glass build and vibrant colours. The Phantom Blue superbly changes colours when light falls on it from different angles.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pics are so unnatural.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 16, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> What are you trying to say by copying exactly others post?


It just posted by mistake


----------



## Johnk Wilson (Jul 16, 2018)

There is some tips that could save the battery life for your reference:

1) Use Low Power Mode
2) Restrict Unimportant Notifications
3) Turn off Wi-fi if You Don't Need It
4) Do not Activate Location Service
5) Lower Screen Brightness
6) Limit Background Refresh for Applications
7) Tighten Up Auto-Lock the shortest period for your device, namely 30 seconds.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 16, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> It just posted by mistake


Didi kyu itni galtia karti ho?


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 16, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-QQhyv4Pqwfm5BPptl5yCT4i9WoPDcUQNIh3WijsPYvl59EJUgHeC0BqcKR4ob8eNCX_cLzr_uj9Q3io2O50DHE7Zn9opFiPVLwpzEgpkNcJW_5M1C10ZtxJBgjmwEBXcQuhNPiZwwQnZlq9DQ​

Honor’s flagship smartphone may come with a bunch of neat features. But there is a lot many tricks that the phone still has up its sleeve. Especially for party animals and gamers.

The Honor 10 gets a feature which is aptly called Party Mode. With this mode turned on, users will be able to link their Honor 10 smartphone with other smartphones and play music at the same time.

The phone can connect with up to a maximum of eight phones and the company claims that that users can enjoy simultaneous transmission of music.

Starting Party Mode is pretty straight forward. All you have to do is find the app called Party Mode and then select, ‘Start party’. You will get a QR code that your friends will then have to scan.

Party Mode also gives you the option to adjust the music effect, including every phone’s channel and volume.

The second feature is something that mobile gamers will appreciate. The Honor 10 features something called ‘Game Suite’. Honor says that this helps to improve game performance.

Game suite also helps to prevent any kinds of interruptions when gaming.  When this mode is on, notifications such as low power, alarm,  or incoming calls will not appear on screen.

This mode also prevents you from accidentally touching navigation bar and exiting the screen.

Game Suite also automatically recognises when you download a game and then adds it to the Game Suite.

So what do you think about these two specialised modes on the Honor 10? Can you think of any more specialised modes that can be added in the future? Sound  of below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money. *For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor 10 gets a feature which is aptly called Party Mode. With this mode turned on, users will be able to link their Honor 10 smartphone with other smartphones and play music at the same time.
> 
> The phone can connect with up to a maximum of eight phones and the company claims that that users can enjoy simultaneous transmission of music.
> 
> ...



Not everybody would have an Honor 10 in the party. If people think otherwise, they are delusional. 
Also, first prioritize on the hardware, giving better better SoC (tegra X1 or SD845) for gaming instead of making 1000 other software "features".


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Game suite also helps to prevent any kinds of interruptions when gaming. When this mode is on, notifications such as low power, alarm, or incoming calls will not appear on screen


Blocking the incoming calls is not appreciated.Change that feature.Having the party mode in Honor 10 is of no use if its not available for every honor smartphones or even supports all the smartphone.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 17, 2018)

Gaming mode is fine but party mode. Log speakers pe gaane bajate hai yaar not on phones.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 18, 2018)

As I said earlier the 100 euro difference between OP6 & Honor 10 helps Honor 10 a lot in EU. Same isn't the case here in India & with Asus 5Z, Honor 10 sales should drop drastically.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 18, 2018)

Chances of finding more than 1 Honor 10 in one room is almost nil. Maybe if you make a companion app for other phones as well with a requirement being at least 1 phone in the group is Honor, then it would be realistically much better.

Game suite is appreciated, but Kirin SoCs aren't the best for gaming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2018)

Daniel said:


> Is it better than OP6?


*cdn.mensagenscomamor.com/content/images/m000133696.jpg


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 18, 2018)

Daniel said:


> Is it better than OP6?


Based on OP6 vs Asus 5Z comparisons, it seems 5Z has a better camera than Honor 10. OIS helps both OP6 & 5Z in low light which Honor 10 is lacking. Honor 10 matches those 2 in daylight photography. The AI in Honor 10 saturates the images a bit more, so some may love it, others might prefer something else.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 18, 2018)

I think there is many related application out there already! like AmpMe! and even Google Play music can let you connect with other devices already!. 
And GameSuit is also not necessary we can do it manually.


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2018)

I am impressed by party mode but if this feature would have worked with other phones that would have been awesome


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Am I missing something or is GSMArena wrong for not stating OIS?
> Asus Zenfone 5z ZS620KL - Full phone specifications
> 
> Gyro EIS is not OIS btw.


Nope,It has OIS
ZenFone 5Z (ZS621KL)

Honor need to release a new phone with missing features like OIS,dual speakers if they want to compete in this price range


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> SOT of 4.5 hrs on mobile data is good IMO. Most flagship devices give similar or a bit less battery life. My S8 reaches 3 hrs SOT on mobile data & easily lasts for a day, 20hrs or so, for comparison. Only budget phones like RN5 with 4000mAh battery will outperform it with 5+ hrs of SOT on mobile data.
> 
> I doubt OP6 gives a much better SOT on mobile data, it should be similar at best. If your phone is lasting for a day, like 12-14hours with 4 hrs of SOT, it is good.
> 
> Not having a fast charger is a genuine disadvantage for sure.



I am using OP6 and it has amazing battery life with heavy usage(browsing for 2:30min) I get around 8 hrs of SOT with always on mobile data and if I use my phone for calling,Youtube and tv shows then I am getting 12hrs of SOT  over three day usage.I am on stock oxygen ROM and have not done any tweaks to improve battery life but I don't have any battery hog apps on my phone maybe that is the reason why I am getting this insane battery life.

Overnight I lose only 2% of battery

I think SD845 ,AMOLED panels and near stock Oxygen OS are way more energy efficient than older SOC,LCD panel and heavily modified EMUI


----------



## Rahul Trehan (Jul 19, 2018)

If we talk about the Party Mode where the phone will use the NFC to connect to other phones around and enable playing one song on all connected phones. The AI camera has also gotten better in functionality when using the stock app., where you now see a message indicating the photo affect in use.
The Game suite offers three major features: multiple specially designed gaming modes, AI powered game enhancements and Network acceleration. A lot of these features are very suitable running in the background so you all may never notice them unless you're trying to configure them.. All in all Honor 10 offers a gaming platform virtually on par with dedicated consoles along with truly impressive performance.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> Nope,It has OIS
> ZenFone 5Z (ZS621KL)
> 
> Honor need to release a new phone with missing features like OIS,dual speakers if they want to compete in this price range


Yeah, found that later on


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> I am using OP6 and it has amazing battery life with heavy usage(browsing for 2:30min) I get around 8 hrs of SOT with always on mobile data and if I use my phone for calling,Youtube and tv shows then I am getting 12hrs of SOT  over three day usage.I am on stock oxygen ROM and have not done any tweaks to improve battery life but I don't have any battery hog apps on my phone maybe that is the reason why I am getting this insane battery life.
> 
> Overnight I lose only 2% of battery
> 
> I think SD845 ,AMOLED panels and near stock Oxygen OS are way more energy efficient than older SOC,LCD panel and heavily modified EMUI


That seems too high for OP6. From what I saw on my friend's OP6, it seemed similar to my S8. If you are getting that much, good for you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> I am using OP6 and it has amazing battery life with heavy usage(browsing for 2:30min) I get around 8 hrs of SOT with always on mobile data and if I use my phone for calling,Youtube and tv shows then I am getting 12hrs of SOT  over three day usage.I am on stock oxygen ROM and have not done any tweaks to improve battery life but I don't have any battery hog apps on my phone maybe that is the reason why I am getting this insane battery life.
> 
> Overnight I lose only 2% of battery
> 
> I think SD845 ,AMOLED panels and near stock Oxygen OS are way more energy efficient than older SOC,LCD panel and heavily modified EMUI


That seems too high for OP6. From what I saw on my friend's OP6, it seemed similar to my S8. If you are getting that much, good for you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2018)

Minion said:


> I am using OP6 and it has amazing battery life with heavy usage(browsing for 2:30min) I get around 8 hrs of SOT with always on mobile data and if I use my phone for calling,Youtube and tv shows then I am getting 12hrs of SOT  over three day usage.I am on stock oxygen ROM and have not done any tweaks to improve battery life but I don't have any battery hog apps on my phone maybe that is the reason why I am getting this insane battery life.
> 
> Overnight I lose only 2% of battery
> 
> I think SD845 ,AMOLED panels and near stock Oxygen OS are way more energy efficient than older SOC,LCD panel and heavily modified EMUI


Wait... My usage includes playing CoC & my friend with OP6 plays PUBG. So our usage is heavier than yours


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 20, 2018)

The Honor 10 features a dual-camera setup that comes with a 16MP/F1.8 main camera and a 24MP monochrome secondary chip.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 20, 2018)

new Party Mode and Game Suite features, the upcoming firmware optimizes the sensitivity of the screen when you use your knuckles to take a screenshot or record a video clip, and improves overall system stability.


----------



## Minion (Jul 20, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Wait... My usage includes playing CoC & my friend with OP6 plays PUBG. So our usage is heavier than yours



Yeah,CoC is known battery hog though I don't know about PUBG. I have never played it.Still using a smartphone without charging for 3 days feels good previously I was using zenfone 3 with its 2600 mah battery I was able to get 6 hrs of SOT over 18hrs usage and now I am getting 3 days


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The Honor 10 is easily the better-looking handset with its curved glass build and vibrant colours. The Phantom Blue superbly changes colours when light falls on it from different angles.


What's the point when a case would cover the back to protect from scratches and drops?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> As I said earlier the 100 euro difference between OP6 & Honor 10 helps Honor 10 a lot in EU. Same isn't the case here in India & with Asus 5Z, Honor 10 sales should drop drastically.


Honor View 10 also eats into Honor 10 sales because despite being priced same, it is better.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> and improves overall system stability.


Wouldn't be that much of a problem if they went with stock android instead of EMUI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

Minion said:


> I am using OP6 and it has amazing battery life with heavy usage(browsing for 2:30min) I get around 8 hrs of SOT with always on mobile data and if I use my phone for calling,Youtube and tv shows then I am getting 12hrs of SOT  over three day usage.I am on stock oxygen ROM and have not done any tweaks to improve battery life but I don't have any battery hog apps on my phone maybe that is the reason why I am getting this insane battery life.
> 
> Overnight I lose only 2% of battery
> 
> I think SD845 ,AMOLED panels and near stock Oxygen OS are way more energy efficient than older SOC,LCD panel and heavily modified EMUI


Never expected 12 hrs SoT for a 3300 mAh battery. GG oneplus for stock rom optimisations.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Trying using modded gcam on your phone maybe?


Plz give me a link


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 20, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> W
> Yes, but why you are comparing a 10k smartphone?


Bcz currently iam using this phone thats why iam comparing it


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

Can I use this to create 3d models of anything using main camera? Can it do VR or AR things?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

Shikha Pandey said:


> I am looking for a. best camera phone so that I may be able to take the best photos and also show everyone how good photos I can takeSo honor 10 is giving a good feature for camera.Should I go for it?


62.5% people here have replied no.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

Honor 10 price should be 23000-25000.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

Use some laser lights and disco ball for party mode in phone. 
We can get large speakers for more sound.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What's the point when a case would cover the back to protect from scratches and drops?


I think Honor gives a rubber case with Honor 10.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 20, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Can I use this to create 3d models of anything using main camera? Can it do VR or AR things?


I doubt that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Plz give me a link


[UPDATED 14/04/18] Camera Mods (Google, HTC, Moto, OnePlus & more) & AR Stickers


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Honor 10 price should be 23000-25000.


That's too low to be expected from Huawei, but a launch price of 28-30k would have helped it initially. Apparently, they were selling it for 30k during the last sale but I doubt people will choose it over Asus 5Z easily.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Honor 10 has 13 megapixels front and is much better then redmi note3 with 5 megapixels


Yes! but don't you think you are comparing different sub-price category phones!


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 21, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> That's too low to be expected from Huawei, but a launch price of 28-30k would have helped it initially. Apparently, they were selling it for 30k during the last sale but I doubt people will choose it over Asus 5Z easily.


Yea, Asus 5z is better with Sanpdragon 845.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 21, 2018)

That would be cool way to use and they can show it in ads too.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes! but don't you think you are comparing different sub-price category phones!


Currently iam using that phone thats why iam comparing it


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 26, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Currently iam using that phone thats why iam comparing it


But still, you have to compare the flagship phones, not low budget phones.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [UPDATED 14/04/18] Camera Mods (Google, HTC, Moto, OnePlus & more) & AR Stickers


Goku which is a stable version for Asus Zenfone?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Currently iam using that phone thats why iam comparing it


Didi aap facebook, insta chod ke yaha par kaise?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Goku which is a stable version for Asus Zenfone?


Check in the specific zenfone model's sub-forum. I use Arnova8G2's variant.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 26, 2018)

Unnatural camera


----------



## billubakra (Jul 27, 2018)

I don't understand one thing, what were these people thinking when they were putting in girl's name as their username? That they will get like or phones from Honor?


----------



## Suzya (Aug 8, 2018)

I am really fascinated by this new Honor 10, although I have never bought or used an Honor phone before, looking at the inbuilt quality I liked it but says the Corning Gorilla glass is not yet specified and with a 3400mah battery I think it'll work just fine...what I really want to know is how much juice can it give for an average day usage apart from gaming and all...and how long will it go when we play games,surf internet,etc.will it be powerful enought to multitask without getting glitches? And lastly looking at the camera's megapixel I think it would have been better with a few more resolution put into it for clearer pictures.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 8, 2018)

It is powerful enough to multi-task, even 11k phones like Asus Zenfone Max Pro or even Redmi Note 5 can multi-task.

Battery should last for a day with 3-4 hours of screen of time, at least with heavy usage, which includes gaming, web browsing & watching videos. I'm talking in general & actual mileage will vary according to your usage.

MP of a camera doesn't matter anymore. Why do you think many top flagships, like Samsung S9+ & Pixel 2/XL have 12MP primary cameras? They have the best camera in a smartphone. Just to give you an example, the 8MP front camera of my S8 is better than 16MP one of OP6, the difference is noticeable when you take photos indoors or in low light situation. The higher MP camera isn't of much use if it produces noisy pics.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

@Digit-Brand, please move the posts to a pre-existing thread. Why are new user being allowed to create new threads that divert the discussion from threads created by you?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @Digit-Brand, please move the posts to a pre-existing thread. Why are new user being allowed to create new threads that divert the discussion from threads created by you?


Let them

He's just praising Honor 10 & asking questions about it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Let them
> 
> He's just praising Honor 10 & asking questions about it.


There are 13 threads for Honor 10 in this sub section. It doesn't makes sense to create a new thread when he could've posted his query in any of them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Let them
> 
> He's just praising Honor 10 & asking questions about it.


You've quoted me thrice for same post now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You've quoted me thrice for same post now.


Blame my internet. It's so slow that sometimes the post is posted but I still remain in the edit box, so I just click it again after some time or sometimes after an hour.


----------



## Suzya (Aug 9, 2018)

Well thank you for the info btw what the main difference between a Kirin and Snapdragon or is it the the same...like say Snapdragon 625 and Kirin 659...I know about the better performance in Battery life of Snapdragon is better so what the plus point of Kirin in this matter?


----------



## Suzya (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There are 13 threads for Honor 10 in this sub section. It doesn't makes sense to create a new thread when he could've posted his query in any of them.


 So sorry if I offended you or something...actually this is my first time using threads and all so..


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2018)

Suzya said:


> Well thank you for the info btw what the main difference between a Kirin and Snapdragon or is it the the same...like say Snapdragon 625 and Kirin 659...I know about the better performance in Battery life of Snapdragon is better so what the plus point of Kirin in this matter?


Kirin is Huawei own SoC whereas Snapdragon is made by Qualcomm.

Kirin 659 has a better CPU than S625 with almost similar GPU performance. Kirin isn't drastically inefficient compared to S625, so I would say not a big difference. 

S625 is just too old now & phones released in 2018 like RN5 should have used S630 instead which is the successor of S625.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2018)

As long as people are creating threads about Honor in "Honor Hub", its ok.

Also, removed the duplicate posts by anupam_pb due to his slow internet.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2018)

Wait a second, I can't remove any posts in this thread or even edit my own post. 
Hmmm.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

SS22 said:


> The real draw for me is fast-charging of Honor 10. I have seen a lot of reviews that they found this could fully charge the phone in under two hours. Quite useful.


Indian variant lacks SuperCharger and Oneplus' Dash Charging is still faster.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

Suzya said:


> So sorry if I offended you or something...actually this is my first time using threads and all so..


I wasn't offended but confused about you ignoring the other 13 Honor 10 threads to post your query in.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

Suzya said:


> Well thank you for the info btw what the main difference between a Kirin and Snapdragon or is it the the same...like say Snapdragon 625 and Kirin 659...I know about the better performance in Battery life of Snapdragon is better so what the plus point of Kirin in this matter?


Huawei/Honor can cut costs by using their in-house SoCs like Apple does for iphones and ipads. No one except mediatek (with P60) has been able to challenge Qualcomm in low to mid range phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Wait a second, I can't remove any posts in this thread or even edit my own post.
> Hmmm.


Mods don't have edit/delete/move options available in Honor Hub.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 11, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Indian variant lacks SuperCharger and Oneplus' Dash Charging is still faster.


india gets treat like some beggar. We are getting higher price for phones, consols and laptops.


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice camera.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> india gets treat like some beggar. We are getting higher price for phones, consols and laptops.


mudi cirkaar 28 % gst on monitors above 17 inch saaaaaaar, using 22 inch monitor is luxury product saaar
very digital, such 17 inch, much progress


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> mudi cirkaar 28 % gst on monitors above 17 inch saaaaaaar, using 22 inch monitor is luxury product saaar
> very digital, such 17 inch, much progress


Government is still living in 10000 BC while rest of the world wants to reach space age.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 22, 2018)

I know that honor is an entirely new brand. But still, it doesn't seem good.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 22, 2018)

A week ago...


----------



## Navinxn (Aug 23, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> I know that honor is an entirely new brand. But still, it doesn't seem good.


Thank you for sharing this video, what is this Youtuber's name?


----------



## Navinxn (Aug 23, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> I know that honor is an entirely new brand. But still, it doesn't seem good.


This video sounds positive to Huawei, I also agree with this Youtuber and quite understand the commercial behavior because my major is advertising. 
If I really wonder the quality of a camera phone, I would like to check it reviews online. However Huawei seems to be in a PR crisis this time, let's see how they explain it later.

Why you say Honor doesn't seem good, I think it offers great quality at its price, my mom quite satisfies with her Honor phone.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 23, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> This video sounds positive to Huawei, I also agree with this Youtuber and quite understand the commercial behavior because my major is advertising.
> If I really wonder the quality of a camera phone, I would like to check it reviews online. However Huawei seems to be in a PR crisis this time, let's see how they explain it later.
> 
> Why you say Honor doesn't seem good, I think it offers great quality at its price, my mom quite satisfies with her Honor phone.


No, I didn't say that honor doesn't seem good. I said that the huawei's way doesn't seem good.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 23, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> Thank you for sharing this video, what is this Youtuber's name?


His name is Lewis Hilsenteger and his channel is Unbox Therapy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> I know that honor is an entirely new brand. But still, it doesn't seem good.


Marketing team messed up. They should've shared pics taken from actual phone and then brag about the pic "quality".


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

[QUOTE="Navinxn, post: 2352103, member: 333504"
Why you say Honor doesn't seem good, I think it offers great quality at its price,[/QUOTE]
There are better options TBH. I thought Honor play was ok despite Notch and EMUI but Xiaomi always trumps them in price to performance ratio.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> However Huawei seems to be in a PR crisis this time, let's see how they explain it later.


They won't. They'll just put up an asterisk somewhere in the ad.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> A week ago...


Their market share won't increase if they keep on copying Apple's methods.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 10, 2018)

the honor 10 gets a dual camers setup on the back with a 16-megapixel + 24-megapixel cameracombo, including fetures such as a dual LED flash and f/1.8 aperture. It comes with "AI _camera branding_ on the back. The front camera has a 24-megapixel sensor for selfies and video calling.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> the honor 10 gets a dual camers setup on the back with a 16-megapixel + 24-megapixel cameracombo, including fetures such as a dual LED flash and f/1.8 aperture. It comes with "AI _camera branding_ on the back. The front camera has a 24-megapixel sensor for selfies and video calling.


Gen 1 pixels still take better pics than Honor 10, with a single lens.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Gen 1 pixels still take better pics than Honor 10, with a single lens.


Are original Pixel phones still selling?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Are original Pixel phones still selling?


Not sure, check on ebay, amazon or newegg USA websites.


----------

